# Screenshots von Alles was zählt Folge 946/947



## ilmm (10 Juni 2010)

Halloo ,kann jemand von der heutigen und von der Folge am Monat
von Alles was zählt Screenshots machen von Tatjana Clasing und Silvan Pierre Lerrich
(Richard und Simone Steinkamp) ?
das wäre sehr lieb würd mich total über die Screens freuen.

L.G


----------

